# New vanity sink doesn't line up to original



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Need a-1/4 tail piece extension.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...8242D1B8F8C3B0EF4AF9F5631C9E&selectedIndex=27

Since your not going to have the proper tool cut the thin pipe just buy a longer tail piece so you'll have something to hang onto while cutting it. There sold in different lengths.


----------



## GerardW (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm not a plumber, but I am pretty sure that you can decouple the trap piece of the p trap and rotate it around, then re tighten your threaded connector in the new position. May not be perfect but it will likely be much closer.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You need a few parts.

A 1 1/4" extension will get you down to P-trap height--

You will also need a new 1 1/4" P-trap and a 1 1/2" to 1 1/4" female trap adapter--and primer and glue.

I can't see the wall fitting very well, but I think you P trap is glued into the wall pipe--- If so you need to cut off the P-trap and elbows near the wall---leaving enough straight pipe to glue on a trap adapter---

Add the extension to the sink--Place the P -trap into the wall---cut the extension to match the P-trap---assemble and test the water---Mike----


----------



## Peppe1019 (Aug 20, 2013)

Looks like you need to cut the drain line to push the trap back so it lines up also..


----------



## F350 (Apr 24, 2012)

I tried turning the trap, no go. The drain pipe is too far back. It's not only short, but it's off by an inch and half. Another pic below (excuse the blurriness, didn't have enough focus) that should give a better view, though it took me a few tries to get one at this angle. 

All the pipes are 1 1/2. Yes, it's glued to the PVC pipe. Do I have enough pipe for a new cut? I measured the pipe from wall to the trap end that widens for the pipe (not sure what is the correct word for it, it's the end you cement on) and I came up with 2 3/4.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You only need 3/4" of pipe sticking out of the wall T in order to glue on a trap adapter.

Buy the list of parts I gave you earlier---and you will have what you need----


----------



## F350 (Apr 24, 2012)

Will do. Thank you.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

If you still do not have enough room after cutting back the stub-out, use a 45 to offset like below. Then swing the trap around until it lines up.


----------

